# New Webpage



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

I've updated (and upgraded..lol) my website. Still a few kinks to work out but for the most part it's all up and running. Thanks to Roy Allen of One Web Group for the design work.

Just click on the board sponsor link at top of page. Let me know what you think.

One of the kinks is in the email. Not working properly right now but should be straight real soon.

Tommy


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Tommy,

In the information table for the rods, the "Item" column and the "Description" column are a duplication of information. IMHO it would look / read better if the Item column had just the model number included and allow the description column to describe capability and cite specifications.

The site looks good and as it matures it will look and function just as you want it. Thanks for your video casting clips. We appreciate your efforts at improving the casting technique for the surf fishing masses.

Best of luck with this,
JR


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Email now working properly.

[email protected]

Thanks Roy!!

Tommy


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*ccp site*

Looks good Tommy, only all the pictures are of the same guy, whats with that??? LOL


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

site looks good but i have to agree with the above post you need someone new on the site


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What????

I thought that chisled hard bodied male model I hired for the home page photo's was PERFECT....



Tommy


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tommy said:


> What????
> 
> I thought that chisled hard bodied male model I hired for the home page photo's was PERFECT....
> 
> ...


hehe stop putting pictures of people you got in the picture frame's and wallet when you buy them


----------

